# Help, Tacoing i think!



## JBonez (Sep 27, 2008)

I just got home and some of the leaves on some of my plants are curling up on the sides, does anyone know what this is from? please help!

here is a pic!

temp 88 ( i know, a little high) thats taken care of, at 82 now
soil ff of
humid 50%
no nutes yet
never watered yet, they dont appear to need it.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 27, 2008)

Whats the temps like?


----------



## JBonez (Sep 27, 2008)

im not sure if it was the heat, nute def, or what, im so confused!


----------



## JBonez (Sep 27, 2008)

i think my light is a little intense for these guys, its too early for nute def right? im using FF so its not totally void of nutes, maybe a little dry, some of them have soil that is bone dry, only about an inch deep tho, not sure what to do.

lowered the temp
raised the light
and contemplating mixing up some water for them.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 27, 2008)

My plants do that too, but im growing hydro?


----------



## lyfr (Sep 27, 2008)

mine were bigger, and hydro, but the top leaves often did that from my light bein so close. Don't know if it was the heat or intensity but it stopped when i backed my light off a little.


----------



## andy52 (Sep 27, 2008)

nothing to be worried about in my opinion.do you have a fan blowing on them.sometimes the fan will cause the leaves to curl.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Sep 27, 2008)

what are temps with lights on and what is humidity at?


----------



## JBonez (Sep 27, 2008)

ok, so im mad. my ph tester is either accurate, and the smallest bit of ph down is dropping my ph to like mid 5's. my regular tap water is reading 8.2 so im lost, and even my distilled water is reading 7.2, it dropped a little when i added about a half of a teaspoon of veg nutes, so what the heck am i supposed to do, i just fed my plants some water because the top layer of soil is pretty dry, i guess ill just have to wait and see how they react i suppose. im wondering if this little hobby is for me sometimes, i get so stressed over it.


----------



## JBonez (Sep 27, 2008)

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> what are temps with lights on and what is humidity at?



see first post


----------



## JBonez (Sep 27, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> nothing to be worried about in my opinion.do you have a fan blowing on them.sometimes the fan will cause the leaves to curl.



just started the fan a couple days ago, thanks andy, this watering thing is annoying me, im trying to do everything just right, and i feel like im not right now. but i must persevere, ive come to far.


----------



## occg.hydro (Sep 27, 2008)

JBonez said:
			
		

> ok, so im mad. my ph tester is either accurate, and the smallest bit of ph down is dropping my ph to like mid 5's. my regular tap water is reading 8.2 so im lost, and even my distilled water is reading 7.2, it dropped a little when i added about a half of a teaspoon of veg nutes, so what the heck am i supposed to do, i just fed my plants some water because the top layer of soil is pretty dry, i guess ill just have to wait and see how they react i suppose. im wondering if this little hobby is for me sometimes, i get so stressed over it.



I've noticed that the higher the PPM's go the more ph down I have to use to get it to adjust. At 300ppm in a 20 gal reservoir I was measuring ph down by the drop, at 1000ppm I'm using ph down 5ml at a time, testing and adding more. Don't stress it, there's a learning curve. Keep in mind that ph down is some STRONG stuff. Always adjust ph after adding nutes to the water. The nutes will change the ph as well. Your meter sounds like it's right on, my tap water ranges from 6.4 to 8.6. Not really sure why it fluctuates like that but it does. Distilled water should be around 7.0 but 6.8 to 7.4 isn't unusual at all. When you're adjusing the ph make sure that you mix the water well and give it a few minutes to adjust before taking a reading. Keep it up and you'll be a pro in no time!


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Sep 28, 2008)

it looks fine man... make sure when u water u water until it runs out of the bottom of the pot. It looks like it needs a watering. The pot looks dry. 

Otherwise stop worrying... it's a minor problem with an otherwise overall healthy plant.New growers always tend to baby their plants to death and worry about every single little problem. This "problem" isn't really a problem. Water it and otherwise stop worrying.


----------



## andy52 (Sep 28, 2008)

the distilled water i use is mostly at 8.0 ph in the jug.i add nutes to where i want my ppm at ,then adjust the ph


----------

